# Alligator belly-up in Matty



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Coming back from west bay yesterday there was about a 10ft gator belly-up on the shore of the ICW... Been fishing there about 4 years and never saw one that big. It was a sight to behold. Are they in the bays? Seen them in the diversion and the river but never in the bays. I would rather be wading than in the boat, and I like to stray from my better (other-half) so you can understand why I'm asking. Will post pictures later..


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Short answer is yes...at times.

I have seen them in 
Christmas bay
Icw by Cowtrap
Halls lake
Big Lake 

and have seen video a friend took of a ~8 footer swimming across Hannas in East Galveston Bay.

RR


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Had one about 10' chase me while wading the north shore of west matty, not cool...


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Yes they are in the bays. No doubt the drought and lack of fresh water had something to do with his demise.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

*anahuac pump station Gator.*

little off the subject , but there is a 8 footer or maybe bigger in the holding pond at Anahuac pump station. This guy has all kinds of algae and trash growing on his back. Probably a pet of those guys working there,but it adjoins Trinity bay.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I know how you feel over the yrs I have found that some of my fav wading spots hold pretty big gators. For some reason lately I have gotten more afraid of the water and I don't know why.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

CrappieGirl said:


> I know how you feel over the yrs I have found that some of my fav wading spots hold pretty big gators. For some reason lately I have gotten more afraid of the water and I don't know why.


When I got chased back to the boat by the gator in west bay it freaked me out, not patting myself on the back but I got one up on Jesus, he walked on water I ran on it, lol...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

juanpescado said:


> When I got chased back to the boat by the gator in west bay it freaked me out, not patting myself on the back but I got one up on Jesus, he walked on water I ran on it, lol...


Since it is easier to skip a moving rock on the water I would think running is easier than walking. j/k


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

There was a gater about that big living in the cut on the left just before you would come to the old Antares in the diversion channel. Saw him there almost everytime we went thru there last year. That could be him.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Yep they are where you least expect them. Once in Bastrop bay a large female looked to be about 25 feet was circling my boat (probably 11 feet) I did not get out to measure. I decided that if she really wanted to she could snatch me off the bow of the boat. I went elsewhere. They do chase to protect their young.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*All of these gator sightings are interesting.*

I've not been looking for them, but have never seen one in the Port A area or down to the land cut. Can't imagine they aren't there, with all of the sightings mentioned here. Maybe they will open a season on them soon? I think someone must have put all of the gators up north and all of the porpoises down south.


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I will be keeping the pistol on the boat with us from now on! Maybe someone can come up with a way to make a waterproof pistol holder for my wadebelt.


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

fishnstringer said:


> I've not been looking for them, but have never seen one in the Port A area or down to the land cut. Can't imagine they aren't there, with all of the sightings mentioned here. Maybe they will open a season on them soon? I think someone must have put all of the gators up north and all of the porpoises down south.


I tell you what, you send us your porpoises and I will send you our gators.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Used to be some big gators in Clear Creek. A couple would hang out right where 45 crossed over the creek.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Ive seen an 8' gator laided up on the bank in Cullen bay in LLM. Supposedly the Cullen family has a alligator farm on the property by the mansion, and there are 30-50 gators.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

No porpoises in Texas waters (just in case you want to win easy bets with your friends).


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I hate picking up duck decoys in the daylight and seeing gators I didn't know where there while setting them out in the dark.


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Lat22 said:


> No porpoises in Texas waters (just in case you want to win easy bets with your friends).


So what are they? Dolphin?


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Alligators cant stay in the salt water for very long, simply because they cant drink it,and it will kill them. I've been told by a biologist that this is why you'll see one belly up in a bay or high salinity areas because of overfeeding, and ingestion of too much salt water. He said that the main reasons they come into high salinity areas is to cleanse there body from parasites, but must return to atleast brackish water rather quickly.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

ratherbfishinchick said:


> So what are they? Dolphin?


bottlenose dolphins


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been wading the surf in Fourchon, La. in the early 90's and had a couple gators in the surf with us. They made their way from the marsh as they were attracted by all the crab lines with chicken parts and dead fish that people were using. The wardens came driving on the beach and got everyone out the water. They were able to shoot them and they went out in the water and dragged em in. They were both about 7 feet long. Crazy stuff for sure. We wouldn't get back in the water that day.


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> bottlenose dolphins


Really? That's good information to know. Are they as friendly as everyone makes them out to be?


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

ratherbfishinchick said:


> Really? That's good information to know. Are they as friendly as everyone makes them out to be?


I've had em swimming around me within 3 feet of me while wading in the bay. It freaks you out at first, but I knew they only wanted the fish schooled around us.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

We saw an 8 ft class gator in the surf at Sargent a few years ago. I also heard there was a giant gator at the mouth of the San Bernard river, for a while, a few years back. 

They mostly won't bother you but May is when the big bulls are moving around looking for females. I've heard the ones floating upside down won't hardly ever mess with you...


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

They just mess with your mind.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

ratherbfishinchick said:


> Really? That's good information to know. Are they as friendly as everyone makes them out to be?


Pending on if they have their young with em. The fact that a lot of tourist in other areas think that they are going to be as nice as flipper and attempt to swim with a pod when they're actually a wild animals they will become protective. Ive seen photos of bites when people try and get to close and they look awful. I have free dove with some before offshore. Also Ive had em come up and rub against my kayaks before and circle us in the bay while wading. ive never had a problem with em but ive also heard of them flipping guys out of their yaks. But I am more cautious around them.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> Ive seen an 8' gator laided up on the bank in Cullen bay in LLM. Supposedly the Cullen family has a alligator farm on the property by the mansion, and there are 30-50 gators.


Very interesting info about a farm. I fish cullens all the time yet since i was a kid I have yet to see one in the cullen area. Ive heard of people sighting them though. I have found them south in laguna vista and north of it in the arroyo but not in cullens.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

If you've ever fished Salt Lake in the Brazoria Wildlife Area you've been very close to some big gators. When you're in a kayak it especially elevates the pucker factor.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> I hate picking up duck decoys in the daylight and seeing gators I didn't know where there while setting them out in the dark.


I have hunted many ponds near or on the coast with gators in them. Spotted them while setting out the deks and picking them up. Never had any trouble. They would come close sometimes but they are just curious.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

When we had our place at Matagorda we would see them a lot.One actually visited us under our pier every once in a while.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I did not need to read this thread... At least I've been watching Swamp People so I know how to get all ******* on one dem gators. Choot it, choot it!


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> I did not need to read this thread... At least I've been watching Swamp People so I know how to get all ******* on one dem gators. Choot it, choot it!


LMAO!!!!!! Like I said we need a waterproof pistol holder for our wade belts.


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*West Galveston gator*

Spotted a 6-7 ft gator cruising the shoreline about a mile west of Jamaica Beach last Sunday. He/she looked plenty healthy.
Hookman


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Spotted a 6-7 ft gator cruising the shoreline about a mile west of Jamaica Beach last Sunday. He/she looked plenty healthy.
Hookman[/QUOTE]They come from the state park ponds. I had a 10 footer circling me behind Bayharbor many years ago before dawn. I have caught 2 on the beach & had tpw come out & pick them up they were pretty weak from the salt (thats the only reason I was messing with them)


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*Just wondering*



9121SS said:


> I have hunted many ponds near or on the coast with gators in them. Spotted them while setting out the deks and picking them up. Never had any trouble. They would come close sometimes but they are just curious.


_*How much time between curiosity and being a meal? *_


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

i saw 2 6 footers in halls bayou near 2004 the other day.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

If you launch at Anuhauc park on the north end of trinity, on the river side, ive seen them lined up on the mud headed out to the bay. Some i guess were for sure over 10 ft.

While we were fileting fish at the park, we had a 6-7 footer come right on the rocks edge by the cleaning table. I have a pic somewhere...


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

The first picture is one we found in the POC marsh in the airboat. He was about 4' long and scared of us. I got right on top of him and got the pic. Second pic is the one at the boat ramp at the park in trinity.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Driving just out of Rockport toward Tivoli a couple of years ago, we saw a dead 9 footer on the side of the road. Did a u-turn to get a picture and a car pulled up in front of us, man got out and cut it's head off. Wife decided she didn't want a picture after that.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Found this one floating in EMB last summer. 

Also saw a 5-8 footer swimming in the IC in West Matty last weekend. Looked like it came out of the Mad Island area.


----------



## ksjpm02 (Aug 20, 2007)

*See em every year in Mesquite and St. Charles Bay.*

They are closer than you think!


----------



## Crusty Crab (May 24, 2010)

*Gators*

Remember, It's the one you don't see that eats you.


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

ratherbfishinchick said:


> I will be keeping the pistol on the boat with us from now on! Maybe someone can come up with a way to make a waterproof pistol holder for my wadebelt.


Glock with a nylon holster and a lanyard clipped from the pistol to the belt? When you get home flush pistol and holster with fresh water and clean appropriately. Might work....
:cheers:


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

backlasher said:


> If you've ever fished Salt Lake in the Brazoria Wildlife Area you've been very close to some big gators. When you're in a kayak it especially elevates the pucker factor.


I passed this one last week, on my way to launch in Salt Lake.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't let my wife see this thread. LOL


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

we always see them in Sabine Pass when we go canoeing. I love that scraping sound on the bottom of the canoe as you glide right over the back of one.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Found this one floating in EMB last summer.


He/she was just getting a little sun


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*clint*

Boy if Clint Choots dat one es gonna get messy


CaptDocHoliday said:


> Found this one floating in EMB last summer.
> 
> Also saw a 5-8 footer swimming in the IC in West Matty last weekend. Looked like it came out of the Mad Island area.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is that time of year: Mating season. No telling where you will find a male trying to fall in love. You would be amazed just how many there are in South Texas on ranches that have a river thru them or good size tanks.

The study is in that sitting in a kayak and looking at a gater close in the eyes up makes them look 10 to 18 feet long as they swim next to your kayak.


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> Driving just out of Rockport toward Tivoli a couple of years ago, we saw a dead 9 footer on the side of the road. Did a u-turn to get a picture and a car pulled up in front of us, man got out and cut it's head off. Wife decided she didn't want a picture after that.


I saw that one also. I was driving down to the house about 1 a.m. and passed it right on the shoulder. It was in front of an Aransas County Sheriff's car when i passed it so he must have just killed it or someone hit it and he pulled it off the road. About a month after that sighting i was coming through holiday beach again late one night and there was a small 3 footer laying right in the middle of the road under the yellow flashing light. I think its coming to that time of the year again for them to come out.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Nope!*

Sorry to disappoint you, but it must have been oyster shells, because they erupt like an IED when you go over them, and your only choice is to hang on and hope you land upright and in the saddle!


CrappieGirl said:


> we always see them in Sabine Pass when we go canoeing. I love that scraping sound on the bottom of the canoe as you glide right over the back of one.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

not diasappointing me I saw the gator that I glided over. He/she for some reason did not feel the need to move


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

So when is mating season over? Hopefully it will be before the wind dies down.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

In the ICW between Mesquite Bay and Dunham Bay....


----------



## texastrout (Sep 19, 2005)

*Gator in diversion*

This is one we saw in August of 2009 in one of the cuts off the diversion channel in Matagorda. We was real curious and kept coming up to the boat. It seemed like he wanted to be fed. He was about 10'. Possibly the same one that you took a picture of belly up.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Go out around matagorda after a big rain event at night with a q-beam, and then count how many orange eyes you can count along the ICW and along the north shorelines of east or west. For every one you see in the daylight there's 100 more you would never know were around I promise. If you really want to get spooked, go into Lake Austin after dark and kill the motor and let it get quiet a while, then flip the light on (rain event not required!).


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

We wade the south shoreline in Matty, I have been spooked there a couple of times but never seen one. When I get spooked a beer always seems to calm the nerves, now after all of this it may take a few just to get out of the boat! Oh well, what are you going to do...stop fishing.... Not this chick! hakuna matada....no worries...


----------

